# What are these pigeons good for?



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi all,

I recently got 3 of these pigeons( I believe they are Mookees) and I don't know what they are good for. Show? Flying? I'm thinking more of show, but I don't know. Please help.


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Mookees are show birds and often also very, very friendly to people in the loft

Here's the American Mookee Asso. website http://www.americanmookeeassociation.com/


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

i told you they were for show and check out my website for more information www.mookeepigeons.piczo.com


----------

